# WOOOO HOOOOO!!!



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

I decided I was going to pull my traps in this area because no new sign in two weeks. Staked out a beaver one week ago. This mourning.........



I think I will set the edge of the trap circle and see what happens.

Steve


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

congrats....awesome pic man....good luck


----------



## mad_river (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats Steve. .


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

It's incredible how they rototill the ground as far as the can reach. Wait till you hook up a bob cat, Holy cow, don't try to mess with a hooked up cat you will lose.

Nice dog how did you dispatch it ? Base ball Bat ? We use a LONG handled shovel works great and give you some distance. :nut:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

A big congratulations on a fine looking coyote.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job! Congrats !


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks guys, just got back from setting the edge of the circle. I set the trap at the edge and punched a small hole about 9 inches into the circle, put some turds next to it and a squirt of bobcat urine.(grabbed the wrong bottle)

Dang Dawg, My daughters berretta 22 pistol. quick,clean and easy to carry. I need to get me a 22 revolver so the yotes don't see me carrying a blue pistol around.

Steve


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the catch.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Dang Dawg said:


> It's incredible how they rototill the ground as far as the can reach. Wait till you hook up a bob cat, Holy cow, don't try to mess with a hooked up cat you will lose.
> 
> Nice dog how did you dispatch it ? Base ball Bat ? We use a LONG handled shovel works great and give you some distance. :nut:


 You want to see a rototilling machine - hook up a wolverine to one of those double springs.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I was thinking badger, but a wolverine would create quite a tilling. I had a badger in a #3 DLS on 18" of chain one time, besides tearing up the ground in a 36" plus circle it decided to burrow 18" in the ground. When I pulled on the chain all hell broke loose. I'm glad there was no video cameras rolling to see me back pedaling faster than my legs could move. How I didn't end up shooting myself in the leg is still beyond me. Yes I sport a 2.5" scare on the inside of my left leg, can't tell you if it's a bite or claw mark. Ruined one my of Lacrosse marsh boots.


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

This one dug four inches deep all the way around. hopefully tomorrow there will be a figure 8 instead of a circle.

Steve


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that would be a good picture!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great catch!!!!!!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good stuff keep up the pics....congrats


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats Steve. That's no pup--- you tricked the trickster. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats!!! On your Coyote... don't worry about the bobcat urine it will work for coyote. Great Job!


----------

